# the 2013 TBG Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot



## Jake Allen (Jan 25, 2013)

March 16 & 17 at the Chick Fila Rock Ranch, the Rock, Ga
(Just west of Barnesville)

I will post more information next week, but please mark you calender. We will have a blast.
Flyer attached

Thanks!


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 25, 2013)

On the calendar


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> On the colander



This could be fun but I'll just let it lay..


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2013)

Good eye!


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 25, 2013)

dutchman said:


> This could be fun but I'll just let it lay..



That's what I get for typing while driving.  Did I Just admit to breaking the law?  Oops!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't wait till this one! Sounds like a great place to hold it also!


----------



## yaknfish (Jan 28, 2013)

This is so cool. I haven't hunted with a bow in years, but I knew Dan when I lived in Athens. Still have the bow he set up for me. I'll try to make the event. If I don't make it, I'll be thinking of him and all of you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 28, 2013)

yaknfish said:


> This is so cool. I haven't hunted with a bow in years, but I knew Dan when I lived in Athens. Still have the bow he set up for me. I'll try to make the event. If I don't make it, I'll be thinking og him and all of you.



I hope to see you there!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 28, 2013)

brownitisdown said:


> maybe my freind AL will show me how to shoot again at the state shoot



I am having the background of the cast Buckles filled with green enamel this year. 
Maybe you can luck up and win one...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 28, 2013)

brownitisdown said:


> that wood look good and i hope to get lucky after al teachers me how to shoot like him







Looking forward to it!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2013)

Next TBG event will be this shoot. Coming in less than 30 days now...


----------



## Al33 (Feb 19, 2013)

Will there be camping? If so, what are the accommodations?


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 19, 2013)

Scoring 5/3 like NGT or is this a typo?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2013)

No typo. Scoring is 5 for kill zone, 3 for a body hit in foam, and you know what for a miss.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 19, 2013)

dutchman said:


> No typo. Scoring is 5 for kill zone, 3 for a body hit in foam, and you know what for a miss.



In a nasaled tone;
"Just outside of the 3 ring...."


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 19, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Will there be camping? If so, what are the accommodations?



Good places to camp, close to the targets and happenings.
Primitive camping, no garbage service, (bring it in, take it with you please.) ground fires okay if not too dry and windy, but will need a temp fire ring. 
Flush toilets available toward the front of the ranch, and will be an easy drive. We will have two portable toilets at camping.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 25, 2013)

We are advancing into serious getting ready for the shoot mode now.

New score cards ordered and on the way.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 26, 2013)

BUMP............


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2013)

Less than two weeks from now. Better make plans to join us as you won't want to miss this shoot. The venue has been changed to better accomodate more people from all over Georgia plus Florida, Alabama, Tennessee, and the Carolinas. Y'all come!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2013)

The belt buckles have arrived!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 6, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> The belt buckles have arrived!



I'm ready! Who's gonna take one away from me


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 6, 2013)

i hope i get one it wood look good next to the one i got last year


----------



## Al33 (Mar 6, 2013)

brownitisdown said:


> i hope i get one it wood look good next to the one i got last year



I expect you will Ben.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 6, 2013)

I could use a belt buckle


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2013)

Y'all come!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 7, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> I could use a belt buckle



mine is nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 11, 2013)

jake can a 25 feet camper fit in the camping


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2013)

brownitisdown said:


> jake can a 25 feet camper fit in the camping



Yes sir
No hook ups, but plenty of room


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2013)

The Devotional Sunday morning, ( 8:30), will be given by Al Chapman.
I am looking forward to listening.
Thank you Al.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2013)

weather is shaping up to be great this weekend....ya'll need to plan on coming to shoot!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2013)

Coming up quick...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 13, 2013)

Weather forecast for Thomaston; ( 5 miles from the Rock Ranch).

Spring in Ga; Clear, cool  and breezy. Turkeys should be barking!


----------



## bamabird (Mar 14, 2013)

Took today(Thursday)off.I'll be going to the Ranch to make sure proposed prep is complete(no cows in pasture,etc).I'll also go ahead and take the Youth trailer down and my electric cart for shuttle use.Also,have plenty of fire wood,so Ill be taking some there.I'll try to go ahead and secure the gate code we'll be issued for entrance.Talked with Adam and we will get four port-o-lets and they'll be delivered Friday,so we'll be able to determine where they're placed upon delivery.Anyone with last minute concerns,call me at 770-468-5974.     Tony Smith


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Mar 14, 2013)

Is it possible just to come down to see a vender?  And not do any shooting.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 14, 2013)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Is it possible just to come down to see a vender?  And not do any shooting.



Yes sir; be glad to have you.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Is it possible just to come down to see a vender?  And not do any shooting.



Wouldn't be possible for me. If I see someone flingin' arrows I gotta do it too!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Mar 14, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Wouldn't be possible for me. If I see someone flingin' arrows I gotta do it too!



I want to maybe look at some shooting supplies.

And your rules don't go along with my bow.  I shoot plastic vanes so I shoot off a elevated rest.  Not off the shelf.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I want to maybe look at some shooting supplies.
> 
> And your rules don't go along with my bow.  I shoot plastic vanes so I shoot off a elevated rest.  Not off the shelf.



You can still shoot, just not compete for any trophies or awards. As long as its a trad bow bring it and shoot it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2013)

Set up is happening. Time's here.
Ya'll come!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2013)

spydermon said:


> The rules turn away more fun and fellowship like this.  Sad



Well when the shoot has awards, you gotta have some rules. But we still have plenty of fun and fellowship.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like our rules are pretty much the same as other large Traditional shoots.

"Howard Hill Southeastern Classic Rules" Tournament Will Be a Three Day Multi-Round Event With The Highest Score From Either Day Determining The Winner. In Addition,There Will Also Be A Saturday Shoot-Off Between The Top 32 Men & Women Competitors. First Round Only Cards for Championship Shoot-off Must be Turned in no Later Than 2:30 PM Sat. Top 32 Names Will Be Posted @ 3 PM With Shoot-Off Starting @ 4:00 PM This Will Be Something Extra & In No Way Will Interfere With The Format of The Howard Hill Classic Multi_Round Shoot. No Extra Fee For Championship Shoot-Off, Just Have To Be In Top 32 The Championship Man & Woman’s Winner Will Receive a Howard Hill Longbow Traditional Equipment Only Safety First: No Elevated Rests : No String Walking : No Stabilizers : No Mechanical Releases : No Sights No Binoculars : At Least One Finger Must Be Touching Arrow Longbow & Recurve (Wood, Aluminum or Carbon Arrows) : Self Bow (Wood or Cane Arrows Only) 125 Grain Minimum Field Points Men's Division Only : Minimum Three Shooters Per Group


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Other larger shoots in surrounding states do the same with less rules and larger turnouts




What time are you planning to be here tomorrow?
I look forward to meeting you. I will be at the registration table.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2013)

We are having much fun and fellowship here. If you chose not to come, you have robbed yourself of a good time.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad to hear everything is going fine. I was on I75 today near there and weather was great. I had to go to Warner Robins Friday and then come on back today to Blairsville, hopefully I won't have to be in Metro Atl (Detroit of the South) for a good while again. Dave


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who put this on! The site, the set up, the food, the weather, the people, I don't think it could have been any better! Thank you again for a wonderful time!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 17, 2013)

2wheelfoster said:


> Thank you to everyone who put this on! The site, the set up, the food, the weather, the people, I don't think it could have been any better! Thank you again for a wonderful time!



I could not say it any better. It was a great weekend


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 17, 2013)

2wheelfoster said:


> Thank you to everyone who put this on! The site, the set up, the food, the weather, the people, I don't think it could have been any better! Thank you again for a wonderful time!



Absolutely!! My wife, daughter and I had a great time. We are already looking forward to the next shoot.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 17, 2013)

2wheelfoster said:


> Thank you to everyone who put this on! The site, the set up, the food, the weather, the people, I don't think it could have been any better! Thank you again for a wonderful time!



AMEN AND AMEN!!!

Have a few pic's to post up when I can get to them. Awesome weekend!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 17, 2013)

Had a great time and what can you say about the pot luck supper. So much food and sweets.   miKe


----------



## Bowhunterga (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure was a great time this weekend. It looked like everywhere I saw happy folks having a grand time. Food Saturday night was almost as good as the fellowship of friends and family.

Thanks to all who made the shoot one to remember and thanks to everyone who brought food, drink, ice and other items for the supper.

Already looking forward to next year!!!


----------



## eucalyptusbird (Mar 17, 2013)

Yesterday was the first anniversary of our introduction to the TBG (for Ethan, Rachel and me it was our first shoot ever!).   You have all become so important to our family.  We really treasure the fellowship, wonderful food and great friends that we have made.  Its such an exciting year and we look forward to all the opportunities coming up.    Love you all!  Michelle (Todd's wife _)


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't say anything that hasnt been repeated already. There was so many choices at the table I didnt get to sample it all

Didn't shoot as well as I wanted but still had tons of fun w new faces and old ones as well
The weekend went by to fast. I told Al we need to plan a full week of camping and archery in the future...


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 17, 2013)

Martin, if I shot bows, camped and hung out with all of ya'll for a week I'm afraid I might never go back to work again.


----------



## eucalyptusbird (Mar 17, 2013)

But we are willing to risk that!   Awesome idea Martin!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 17, 2013)

Great fun, food, & fellowship! Had a great time. Thanks to all who worked so hard to make it happen. I'm already looking forward to next year!  Martin, I will not be submitting any photos...there should be no photographic evidence of the way I shot!!!


----------



## PRlongbow (Mar 18, 2013)

What a wonderful weekend, carol and I had a blast,thanks to all Who made it Go so well And a big thanks to the rock ranch for Hosting our get together


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 18, 2013)

Had a great time shooting with new friends and chatting it up with old ones. Loved the food and the beautiful weather. Loved seeing my little one Taylor having a good time with her little friends. Thank everyone for making this possible. Everyday should be as good as this weekend has been. We cann't wait for the next one.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 18, 2013)

Will and I had a great time and enjoyed seeing everyone. Thanks to TBG Officers and everyone involved in making this thing happen, looking forward to the next shoot, and hopefully the next hunt.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 18, 2013)

We had a wonderful time.  So many great people.  Beautiful place to hold this event.  Thanks for all the hard work that was put into making this weekend perfect.


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 18, 2013)

The TBG officers did an awesome job putting the shoot together, Had an great time.  Might have to change the name to the "Annual GA Traditional Archery Family Reunion".


----------



## Seekye (Mar 18, 2013)

I had a great time this weekend. Nice location, great weather and wonderful people. Couldn't get any better. Thanks to all the folks who worked so hard to put it on. You are much appreciated.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 18, 2013)

Todd Cook said:


> Martin, if I shot bows, camped and hung out with all of ya'll for a week I'm afraid I might never go back to work again.



 dont know about the spending a week with MARTIN part


----------



## frankwright (Mar 18, 2013)

Really good shoot, great job by the officers and everyone involved with the set up and all.

I got to shoot with my Grandson Mason who has just discovered traditional archery and four of my longtime friends.


----------

